# Протрузии, сильная боль в ноге. Помогите!



## Lana9 (17 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, пишу по просьбе моей свекрови. (66 лет, рост 167см, 90кг)
Год назад у нее появилась боль в правом бедре, иногда спускающаяся в колено. Затем появились “прострелы” в ногу, после чего в феврале 2017года она обратилась в поликлинику к хирургу, назначили рентген, показавший признаки деформации артроза 2 стадии.
Назначили порошки и уколы. Улучшения не последовало, приступы участились, боль в ноге стала постоянной, появилась боль в паху.
Положили в больницу в июле на обследование, сделали МРТ. 
Заключение:
МР-признаки дегеративно-дистрофических изменений (остеохондроза, спондилёза и деформируещего спондилоартроза) пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, дегенеративного лестничного антелистеза в сегментах L3-L4, L4-L5, протрузий межпозвоночных дисков L3-L5 с формированием стеноза в сегменте L3-L4. Косвенные признаки нарушения статики позвоночника.
С февраля и до сегодняшнего момента полученные лекарства:
Уколы
1.Алфлутон – 20 амп.
Мильгамма – 10 амп.
Вольтарен – 5 амп.
2.Мелоксикам – 6амп.
Траумель – 5 амп.
3.Мовалис – 6амп.
Мильгамма – 10амп.
Таблетки/порошки
Аэртал – 20шт
Флексен(свечи)- 12шт
Сирдалуд – по 2мг 30 табл
Нейромидин – по 20мг 50табл
Ксефокам – 8мг
Катадолон форте– 400мг
Мази:
Вольтарен
Троксевазин
Хондраксит
Лечение в больнице:
Новокаин+дексазон+кетанол
Мидокалм, B12, Толперизон, Омепразол, Амитриптилин
ЛФК, ФЗТ
На данный момент носится корсет по 4 часа в день, утренняя гимнастика для тазобедренного сустава.
 Улучшений нет, врачи никакого лечения не предлагают, уколы и таблетки не дают даже временного облегчения.
Очень рассчитываем на Ваши советы и помощь. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Ноя 2017)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы и проводимое лечение.
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2017)

@Lana9, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют


----------



## Lana9 (17 Ноя 2017)

Хорошо, возьму снимки и дополню сообщение.


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

@Lana9, здравствуйте! Для того, чтобы оценить насколько случай хирургический или нет - необходимы сами снимки. Можете прислать их мне dr.poltorako@mail.ru или приехать на очную консультацию


----------



## Lana9 (19 Ноя 2017)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а как к Вам можно попасть на прием. Сейчас дали в поликлинике направление в Боткинскую на консультацию.


----------



## Lana9 (20 Ноя 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимки.



На данный момент лечение никакое не проводится. Только ношение корсета по 4 часа в день и мази.


----------



## dr.poltorako (20 Ноя 2017)

@Lana9, здравствуйте! Ко мне можно попасть на консультацию, желательно вместе с самой пациенткой. Я работаю каждый день. Лучше предварительно позвонить или написать - договориться на какое время, поскольку операции каждый день, чтобы вы напрасно не ждали. 8916-421-19-07, Научный центр неврологии (отделение нейрохирургии, 4й этаж), Волоколамское ш., д. 80. С собой иметь свежую МРТ (не старше полугода), желательно на диске.


----------

